# Conocen paginas de tecnologias antiguas?



## nelsonm (Ene 31, 2009)

hola siempre me intereso las tecnologias antiguas, ya que me parecen muy ingeniosas.
Alguien conoce paginas o blogs donde se hablen de tecnologia antiguas 
yo suelo entrar aca :    http://www.alpoma.net/tecob/
alguien conoce algo similar?


----------



## romarios (May 17, 2009)

hey recuerdas la revista "mecanica popular"?

pues entra aqui:  

http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/

saludos


----------



## Tomasito (May 17, 2009)

Justamente iba a sujerir mimecanicapopular.com cuando leí el título, pero veo que ya lo han echo.


Otra alternativa es buscar en google sobre temas específicos, suele encontrarse algo a veces sobre tecnologías viejas, aunque no siempre se consigue mucho como en revistas.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 7, 2009)

A mi me encantan las antiguas tecnologías, sobre todo el punto entre las últimas válvulas, y los primeros transistores.

Me gustaría haber nacido antes para ver estas tecnologías desarrollándose, y poder trabajar con ellas...

Dentro de poco recibiré un antiquísimo televisor ITT a transistores para desguazar. Pienso sacarle hasta la última pieza.

Estoy preocupado, puede que sea la última tele buena que desguaze... Ya no quedan de esas...


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 7, 2009)

se acuerdan del atari 2600? aqui estan los esquematicos:

http://www.atariage.com/2600/archives/schematics/index.html


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 8, 2009)

Jo como mola.
buen aporte. Gracias


----------

